# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  صور من رحلة مدني  قبل وبعد المبارة

## رياض عباس بخيت

*الان اقدم لكم صور رحلة مدني ليوم امس وطبعا اخونا الاعضاء لم يقصرو بشكر اخوتنا بمدني  

هذي هي سيارة الاخ افريكانو كانت في المقدمة

وهذي هي سيارة الاخ ارخبيل

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاخوة في انتظار صفوة مدني 


افريكانو تلفونة لم يتوقف من الرنين

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صور من شوارع مدني 



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صورة جماعية من اليمين 
سمؤال،ارخبيل،كولم ،رياض ،افريكانو


حضور صفوة مدني 



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لم اكن اتصور مدني بهذا الجمال 
كافتيريا استابول المطل علي النيل


الاخ ميدو1 في انتظار البعثة في الكافتيريا

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاخوة والنزول من السيارات


عند الدخول الي الكافتيريا

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*السلام والتعارف


منظر الكافتيرا من الداخل


بحاري يتوعد الجزيرة بالثلاثة ولكن الحكم نقض الثالث

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*منظر الكافتيريا من الداخل 
والاعضاء يطالبون الجرسون الرشاشة باستبدال الفوط الظهرية


الجميع في انتظار الفوط الحمراء

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*محمد حسين وشوش حركة لا تهدا


واخيراً تم استبدال الفوط الحمراء

*

----------


## بحاري

*ما شاء الله علي العدسة يا رياض .. ضبط عالي للابعاد .. سلمت يداك ابو نزار
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجميع في ونسات وضحكات 


منظر النيل من الجهة الاخري وتظهر مدينة حنتوب

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجميع في حالة ترقب وانتظار


سمؤال والونسات الجانبية

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وظهر صحن الشطة الان


واكتملت الصفرة بما لذ وطاب من الاكل

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الجميع في حالة انشغال بالاكل وتزينها بعض القفشات 


بحاري وسمؤال وامتلاء امعائهم يتصنتون لحديث الاخوة

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*محمد حسين ودمج (البوستات )اقصد ودمج الصحون لاعضاء الخرطوم


هذالخير الوفير تبقي من الاخوة

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*استراحة بعد الاكل


افريكانو وتنزيل الصور

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وبعد الدخول الي الاستاد
صورة الكابتن والمدرب القدير فاروق جبرة


الكابتن مع الاخ سمؤال

*

----------


## مرهف

*يا رياااااااااااض
جوعتنا
:dn2:
...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صور الاعضاء من المدرجات
ويظهر في الصورة اعضاء من المنتيات الاخري


افريكانو وبحاري ومشاهدة ممتعة

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لقطة من الملعب



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لوحة منبر مريخاب اون لاين علي استاد ودمدني



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اووو حبيبنا المتعصب من ابناء جزيرة الفيل ومناكفة لجمهور المريخ


يظهر في الصورة الباش مهندس احمد مصمم المنتدي من ابناء مدني

*

----------


## ودالبكي

*ماشاء الله والله صورة جميلة وتشكرو ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياقنوان كل ماوجد المريخ وجدت حفيدات سيدة فرح امامة

حفيدات سيدة فرح من داخل استاد مدني وفرحة عارمة بالنصر

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ياسلام يارياض مارايك فى اسم نحلة المنبر مجهود كبير من زول كبير لك التحية
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وجود جميل لاعضاء منتدي جماهير المريخ 



*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ولكم كل التحايا اخوكم رياض عباس بخيت
*

----------


## ودالبكي

*والله ماشاء الله ابداع عديل كدة يارياض
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ههههههههه اون لاين عالم جميل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*و الله يا رياض ندمتنا الما جينا مدني
                        	*

----------


## كته

*




وود ابعركش ده مرقتو منو كيف
ده بكتل عدييييييييل كده
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					






وود ابعركش ده مرقتو منو كيف
ده بكتل عدييييييييل كده



اووو حبيبنا كتة كيف الاخبار
والله صاحبك دة صورناهو بعد تحانيس 
طبعا عملنا ليهو عمائل بعد هدف لاسانا الناري
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*مشكور علي المجهود يارياض
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*مشكوووووور يا رياض ... والشكر لصفوة مدنى الراقيين دائماً ... وأخص منهم الحبيب ميدو1 الذى قابلته قريباً فى مدنى ... وربنا يوعدنا بزيارة أخرى إن شاء الله .
                        	*

----------

